
Web needs more love, says its creator - AhmadM91
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-46071883
======
empath75
The world does :(

~~~
chrisco255
What the World Wide Web Needs Now...Is Love, Sweet Love

------
PavlovsCat
Is there a simple text transcript of the full interview anywhere?

